# Segmented Bowl/Vessel



## W.Y. (Jun 26, 2010)

Just finished this one off tonight.
It was from an ongoing  tutorial conducted  by Greg Sayers to get some  members in the Segmented Turning board in my site  for   ones that had never tried a segmented bowl to  follow along with his step by step instructions  . It is in it's seventh page  and I am sure it will go to more than ten as the others show their own progress. ..
I had already turned a few basic  segmented  bowls and vessels so far but went along with this one as well. I learn more every time I try a segmented turning. 
This one is walnut and cherry and maple . 
Two coats of dewaxed shellac   as sanding sealer and 4 coats of semi gloss lacquer .
Will buff  it after it has cured for a few days.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful work of art. I can only dream of creating something like that. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 26, 2010)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Beautiful work of art. I can only dream of creating something like that. Thank you for sharing.


.

Thanks.
They are really not as hard to make as it looks like.
For me the hardest part is getting a decent picture. It looks so much better in the hand . The light color walnut segment at the top is actually the same color as the rest . It is just a reflection.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 26, 2010)

Sweet looking bowl William. We just had a bowl turning meeting Thursday night and was on how to make a segmented bowl. I'm thinking I want to give this a try in a few months when I may have more time.  

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Toni (Jun 26, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! Beautiful shape!!


----------



## johncrane (Jun 26, 2010)

That's a show piece William!! very nice work.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 26, 2010)

William, very nice.  I am just starting to look at segmented bowls, bought 2 books on the subject.  I am amazed at the piece, really like the shape.


----------



## fernhills (Jun 27, 2010)

Just, well just awesome.  Carl


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 27, 2010)

On page 4 and 5 of Greg's excellent instructions and tutorial   he explained how to do the feature ring . I should have printed it out but instead went out to my shop and did it by memory and made it in a different pattern  and set the wrong one aside and made another one as per his original   instructions so the finished bowl would be according to his plan.
Then after finishing the first one I turned to plan B and used that wrong  feature ring and put it into yelow heart this time instead of maple.   Just got it finished off this afternoon . 
This segmentation thing is getting addictive and now I will be looking for more new designs and hopefully be able to make some designs  of my own.

I didn't have any of the  black  dyed veneer left so the pieces used in this one are cherry


----------



## bitshird (Jun 27, 2010)

William the Vessel is beautiful, you are getting quite good at making me want to go kick my lathe.


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 27, 2010)

bitshird said:


> William the Vessel is beautiful, you are getting quite good at making me want to go kick my lathe.



Don't kick your lathe Ken. You will hurt your toe .:biggrin:

It has been lots of fun. Are you going to try one ? Tt is not as hard as it looks..

If we were having any more fun than this we would hardly be able to stand it.   :wink:

Here is a picture of both of mine together showing  difference in height when using slightly thicker wood.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 28, 2010)

Those are beautiful!!!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jun 28, 2010)

You do great work, William.  Very nice piece.


----------

